# Problems with Win8 file sharing with Win7...



## rrw4rusty (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi!

Due to a mixed network of WinXP, Win2000 and Win7 computers I've had to stay away from the 'home sharing' thing and use a setup I got from one of the Win network forums--this is detailed at the end of this post.

I got a new laptop with Win 8. I attempted to use the same network setup on it that worked before (below) however although it can now access and/or 'see' many things on many PCs, all the stuff I really need shared from my main development win7 desktop (let's call this system MainWin7) I cannot get to. The Win8 notebook can see the shared folders but I get the 'not enough privileges' error when I try to access the folders. 

One really weird thing is that the only thing the win8 notebook can see and access on MainWin7 is a share I made to an external backup drive. As an experiment I created a share on MainWin7 to the C drive (exactly the same privileges) and again the Win8 notebook sees it but can't access it (gets the same error).

It's crazy. 

BTW, I have a wireless network which, I think, shouldn't matter.

Any thoughts, suggestions or ideas?

Thanks for any help!!

Rusty

Current Network Setup which got all my assorted OSs sharing OK and which I applied to the Win8 notebook :

•Home Networking is not setup
•Network is a "Work" Network
•Computer names are unique and less than 11 characters long and all computers belong to the Workgroup IS.
•Adapter Properties: 
•Unchecked : TCP/IP 6 
•Unchecked : Link Layer Topology Responder
•Unchecked : Link Layer Topology Mapper
•TCP/IP 4 Properties: •Obtain IP and DNS Address automatically

•Folder Options: 
•Unchecked: Use file sharing wizard

•Advanced Sharing Settings: 
•On: Network Discovery 
•On: File and Printer Sharing
•Off: Public Folder Sharing
•Off: Multimedia Cataloging
•On: File Sharing w/devices using 40 or 50 bit encryption
•Off: Password Protection Sharing
•On: Use Username/Passwords to connect to other computers


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

When you try to connect from the win8 machine to the win7 machine are you prompted for credentials? Do you have a username on the win8 machine that matches a username on the Win7 machine?


----------



## John Willson (Oct 1, 2012)

Check the Firewall options of both Windows 8 and Windows 7 and disable firewall for the time being your are sharing between the Windows 7 and Windows 8.


----------



## Tigers! (Apr 3, 2006)

(Re-opening an old thread)
I, too have a similar problem.
I can see the win7 pc from my win 8 lap top but when I try to connect to the pc I get the message attached.
I have made a std user account on both machines with the same name and password. What can I check next?

How do I use the appropriate account, if that is indeed the problem?


----------

